# lets OC this baby, lol...



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

heya team...

Linderman suggested i come ova here, to wake this beast up... 
whats my 1st move on this ep35-ds3l ?...
See signature for sytem specs, can add more if u wish?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

lets start with some simple and easy ones ............. rofl >>>>>> all overclocking options are found in the MIT section


First download CPU-Z and Orthos ................... after changing setting swe will need to post the cpu-s screenshots of all tabs and run orthos for atleast 15 minutes and monitor temps with Real Temp......... we dont want over 63C !!!!


Change the following 

CPU Host to "enabled"

CPU host frequency = 400

Set SPD = 2.00

set ram voltage vdimm to 2.0 volts (does your bios version allow you to just go to 2.0 volts or is yours default at 1.8 volts and the options are like add +.003

check to make sure your ram timings are set like these in the screen shot ...... 5-5-5-18


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you may need to use the internet explorer browser "zoom" feature to see the MIT settings more clearly .............. the options I selected have a faint ring around them


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I think this one may be clearer


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

here is a guide to the settings I am talking about ........... read this a couple of times ........ its a bit daunting at first ............ there is no danger here with the things we are going to change ,,,,,,,,, change only the things I have marked with your name


we should be able to run stock cpu voltage and get to 4.0 ghz on the CPU


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

okay gonna give it a shot, i think my default is 1.8 and i have to add +...

Does it have to be done all at once, or will it be ok to come back in the middle of these settings, just incase?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

yup add .03 just like the wordpad document says too


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

better all at once


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

okay, i dont c your guide. but i think i can do it...


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

wait a minute and I will get it


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

not much to change really for this little tweak


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

let me know how it goes


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

okay, i gotta hook up my other cpu, will take a few min.

Cant seem to print anything, but i think i need the installation cd to my printer which i dont have for the new cpu. Its on the old. brb


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you try it yet ??????????


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

no, im hooking up my other cpu so i have your screenshots.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

ok.............. i will be checking on you


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

oh boy its gonna take a little bit. I need to figure out how to hook all this up with a router.

edited..........

Im just gonna go for it, hooking up this old cpu and the new together is gonna be to long. BRB


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

heeheheh .......... all fun huh ?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

be back after lunch


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

okay i did it, gonna try to see if my camera shots will work...

hey; what are ya eating, lol...
think i was making it harder by connecting another pc, lol. But i think i managed without.

edited....thats it: Im goin to get some pizza, rofl...


----------



## Valdeam (Nov 24, 2008)

This is exciting...post up some pics!! 


Valdeam


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

looks good ............. did you run orthos for 15 minutes yet 

chineese food today .................. love that stuff


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

no whats orthos again, lol... omg im such a N00b...

BTW... this new smart fan is racing like a jet, lol.(since i installed it) Its pretty loud.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

yes the smart fan has twice the rpm's of other cheaper fans 

watch your temps ....... you might be able to reduce your fan speed ?????????


here is orthos (stress tester)

http://www.mediafire.com/?sgznjgggmij


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

ok, i started it and its about 2 min. @ 44 max temp.


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

shut down and restarted on me. Temps were at 47 and only about 2 min and something into it. Should i try it again?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

yeah try again ..............


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

hhmm, just shut down as soon as i try and start it. (i hate this felling)..

Firewall, and all that affect this?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

grassi said:


> hhmm, just shut down as soon as i try and start it. (i hate this felling)..
> 
> Firewall, and all that affect this?





shutsdown as soon as you start running orthos ??????????? this is no biggie


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

no firewall has nothing to do with it


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

DOH >>>>>>>>>>>... I am sorry ....................... take off the TURBO setting in MIT and put it to STANDARD


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

look at your second screen shot >>>>>>>>>>>>>> performance enhance = TURBO

change to standard


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

we are not overclocking to the degree that will harm anything .............there are people who have this board and E8600 that are running at 4.6GHZ ................. they are in the red zone ............... we are NOT


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

k, it goin again. ill edit this post, with results...


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

sorry bout that. that you caught me sleeping


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

it shut down with max temps 47 my current temps 44 @ 4 min into it.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

OK standy by


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

******** System Voltage NOT Optimized ******** <<---IGNORE This. 
System Voltage Control____ [Manual] >>>>>>JOSH
DDR2 OverVoltage Control__ [+0.300V] <-- default is 1.8V, 1.8 + 0.3V = 2.1V set this to add up to your ram's voltage requirement. >>>>> DO THIS JOSH
PCI-E OverVoltage Control_ [+0.1V] <--- a little extra for stability >>>>>josh
FSB OverVoltage Control___ [+0.1V] <--- a little extra for stability>>>>>>>josh
(G)MCH OverVoltage Control [+0.1V] <--- a little extra for stability>>>>>>> josh





add these and try orthos again


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

let me know after you make those changes


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

just to let you know i tried it once more, without touching anything, like my mouse. It ran for 15 min. then it restarted/rebooted itself again. Here was my last picture i took...Should i continue with your last post?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

by gosh we are getting there ..................... 


now check and add all these.....................


MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster___________ [Auto]
CPU Clock Ratio (Note)____________ [10] <<<----CPU Multiplier 
This should be set to your processors highest multiplier, for now. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...icroprocessors
The option will display "Locked" and read only if the CPU ratio is not changeable.
CPU Host Clock Control_ [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (MHz)__________ [400] <<<----FSB Speed (Front Side Buss) 
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz)_______ [102] 
C.I.A. 2__________________________ [Disabled]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD)____ [2.00] 
This is a 1:1 divider, memory speed will be 2x FSB. 
Memory Frequency (Mhz) 800
Your actual memory operating speed is always show above.
DRAM Timing Selectable_______ SPD __ [Manual]
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_Presence_Detect
CAS Latency Time_____________ 5 ____ [5] <--use your rams values, (CL) 
Dram RAS# to CAS# Delay______ 5 ____ [5] <--use your rams values (tRCD)
Dram RAS# Precharge Delay_____5 ____ [5] <--use your rams values (tRP) 
Precharge Delay (tRAS)________15 ____[15] <--use your rams values (tRAS) 
ACT to ACT Delay (tRRD)_______4 _____[auto]
Rank Write to READ Delay______3 _____[auto]
Write to Precharge Delay______6 _____[auto]
Refresh to ACT Delay________42 ______[0]
Read to Precharge Delay_______4 _____[auto]
Memory Performance Enhance__________ [Normal]
This setting tells the BIOS to look at your memory for the existence of an EPP
(Enhanced Performance Profile) stored in your memories SPD chip.
I have confirmed this works, if the memory has EPPs, and improves performance. Leave set to Normal for now. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_Presence_Detect
http://www.corsairmicro.com/corsair/...cation_v01.pdf
High Speed DRAM DLL Settings________ [Option 1]

******** System Voltage NOT Optimized ******** <<---IGNORE This. 
System Voltage Control____ [Manual] 
DDR2 OverVoltage Control__ [+0.300V] <-- default is 1.8V, 1.8 + 0.3V = 2.1V set this to add up to your ram's voltage requirement. 
PCI-E OverVoltage Control_ [+0.1V] <--- a little extra for stability 
FSB OverVoltage Control___ [+0.1V] <--- a little extra for stability
(G)MCH OverVoltage Control [+0.1V] <--- a little extra for stability
CPU Voltage Control_______ [set to 1.35] <--- very mild overvoltage so we can start playing soon SEE WARNING BELOW ! 
DANGER - Intel spec for Vcore absolute maximum is 1.55V. The BIOS will let you set a ridiculous high voltage, be careful. !!
Normal CPU Vcore 1.3250V


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

print out this check list above and make these changes


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

run orthos for 20 minutes this time ..... watching temps ...... nothing above 60C ....... if the temps go above 60C abort the orthos test


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

oh no, not print,lol. I need the disk to my printer, its not installed on this pc yet. And i cant find it. I do have it somwhere, omg. 

Im gonna write it all out.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

erwwwwwwwwwwww install printer my good man ................. download the printer driver off the internet


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

what is make and model of printer


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

okay its printed, brb... W00t...


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

ROFL ......................... sweet


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

okay, couldnt find "memory performance enhanced" only that "performance enhanced" we changed from turbo to "standard". Normal is not an option?

also couldnt find the "high speed Dram dll settings"

Oh i noticed we did 5-5-5-18 then changed the 18 to 15, was that correct?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

ok run orthos


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

its started at 57 temp.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

hold on .............let me check I didnt mix up my templates


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

k i edited last post about the 5-5-5-18 timings, was that ok?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster___________ [Auto]
CPU Clock Ratio (Note)____________ [10] <<<----CPU Multiplier 
This should be set to your processors highest multiplier, for now. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...icroprocessors
The option will display "Locked" and read only if the CPU ratio is not changeable.
CPU Host Clock Control_ [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (MHz)__________ [400] <<<----FSB Speed (Front Side Buss) >>>>>>>>>. 
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz)_______ [102] 
C.I.A. 2__________________________ [Disabled] 
System Memory Multiplier (SPD)____ [2.00] 
This is a 1:1 divider, memory speed will be 2x FSB. 
Memory Frequency (Mhz) 800
Your actual memory operating speed is always show above.
DRAM Timing Selectable_______ SPD __ [Manual] 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_Presence_Detect
CAS Latency Time_____________ 5 ____ [5] <--use your rams values, (CL) JOSH = 5
Dram RAS# to CAS# Delay______ 5 ____ [5] <--use your rams values (tRCD) JOSH = 5
Dram RAS# Precharge Delay_____5 ____ [5] <--use your rams values (tRP) JOSH = 5
Precharge Delay (tRAS)________15 ____[15] <--use your rams values (tRAS) JOSH = 15
ACT to ACT Delay (tRRD)_______4 _____[auto]
Rank Write to READ Delay______3 _____[auto]
Write to Precharge Delay______6 _____[auto]
Refresh to ACT Delay________42 ______[0]
Read to Precharge Delay_______4 _____[auto]
Memory Performance Enhance__________ [Normal] <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<standard is the same 
This setting tells the BIOS to look at your memory for the existence of an EPP
(Enhanced Performance Profile) stored in your memories SPD chip.
I have confirmed this works, if the memory has EPPs, and improves performance. Leave set to Normal for now. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_Presence_Detect
http://www.corsairmicro.com/corsair/...cation_v01.pdf
High Speed DRAM DLL Settings________ [Option 1]

******** System Voltage NOT Optimized ******** <<---IGNORE This. 
System Voltage Control____ [Manual] >>>>>>JOSH
DDR2 OverVoltage Control__ [+0.300V] <-- default is 1.8V, 1.8 + 0.3V = 2.1V set this to add up to your ram's voltage requirement. >>>>> DO THIS JOSH
PCI-E OverVoltage Control_ [+0.1V] <--- a little extra for stability 
FSB OverVoltage Control___ [+0.1V] <--- a little extra for stability
(G)MCH OverVoltage Control [+0.1V] <--- a little extra for stability
CPU Voltage Control_______ [1.38] <--- very mild overvoltage so we can start playing soon SEE WARNING BELOW ! 
DANGER - Intel spec for Vcore absolute maximum is 1.55V. The BIOS will let you set a ridiculous high voltage, be careful. !!
Normal CPU Vcore 1.3250V


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

your memory timings should be 5-5-5-15


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

check the last template I just posted .............................. that should be how ALL your settings look now




you can start testing at cpu volts of 1.35 but may well have to go to 1.38 .............. which is fine ....... a long way from the peak of 1.55


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

make these changes ...................... with cpu at 1.35 at first .................. then if we cant get 20 minutes without shutdown ..... we can go to 1.38 volts


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

do i have to hit f1 when in bios to show hidden options?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you may also have to check in the bios at the PC Health and Monitoring to see what the cpu warning is ............ it should be set at 70C ......... it might be set too low at the present time ??????????????

we can check this if we fail another orthos


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

with the newer bios you should not have to ..... but try it ...........it cant hurt 


go to the main bios screen at shows all the sub catagories >>>>>>>>> then hit CTRL & F1 at the same time

then go to MIT section


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

okay so basically u want me to do it again but with 1.38 cpu volts? cuz there were no changes made to your list other then 

"CPU Voltage Control_______ [1.38] <--- very mild overvoltage so we can start playing soon SEE WARNING"


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

grassi said:


> okay so basically u want me to do it again but with 1.38 cpu volts? cuz there were no changes made to your list other then
> 
> "CPU Voltage Control_______ [1.38] <--- very mild overvoltage so we can start playing soon SEE WARNING"




did orthos fail at cpu volts 1.35?


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

No it started at 57 templ. remember?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

set cpu volts at 1.36 and test again


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

we are close ........ set the CPU volts back to "auto"

then change >>>>PCI Express Frequency (Mhz)_______ [100]


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

run orthos again


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

give me some pictures of your bios screens after the changes are made


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

wait im confused/lost. I just made the adjustment to the cpu volts to 1.36. What do you want me to do? Gonna post some screenies here....brb...


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

we are close ........ set the CPU volts back to* "auto"*
then change >>>>PCI Express Frequency (Mhz)_______ [*100]*





disable EIST function


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

go ahead and run orthos at 1.36

get me some screens when you can


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

k, heres my bios after i changed settings/current...gonna try orthos with 1.36 brb, then i cant try setiing to auto, and 100 as stated above.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

it all looks good .............. try the orthos


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

i stopped it, temps were already at 60.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

OK ............... its time to "load optimized bios defaults" which will put all settings we have messed with back to "default"

then save and exit the bios

restart ................... the computer

enter the bios and change on the 400mhz and the SPD value to [2.0]

set the memory voltage at the [+.03]

that all ................ save and exit


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I have been reading the new beta bios F6 fixes most all of the last lingering glitches for the EP35 ................. that may be a salvation

but try my above post first !


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

hhmm, im lost again. Dont understand what to do? all that energy stuff is enabled again, and im not sure what setting you mean..
"enter the bios and change on the 400mhz"

It did say something when i was hovered over the "cpu host clock control" on the right side of screen, (the tips) something about setting cpu to auto. I can go back and check if u want?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

enter the bios ............... at the bottom of the bios screen ................. there is "load optimized bios defaults" >>>>>> use that

after you have done that ................... save and exit 


then re-enter bios 


go to MIT section


put CPU host control to "enable"

set cpu frequency to "400" mhz (400 x 10 = 4.0ghz)

then set memory SPD to the value of "2.0"

add .03 volts to the memory voltage (remember stock is 1.8 volts)


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

then try orthos again


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you understand the steps now ?


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

yes, but, thought i was suppose to disable eist or something 1st before oc'ing?

wait 400 x 11 or 10?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

YES disable EIST when overclocking

400 x 10


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

headed home ............now ........... will check on you from there


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

okay, when i clicked on the CPU host control to "enable" it says on the right side of screen "Please set system voltage control to auto to optimize system voltage"? just for your info...

also i had cpu enhanced halt c1e 'enabled'...
wasnt there something else to be disabled with EIST. If not C1E, then something else? Gonna research ill be back.

real temp is saying 400 x 6

edited...
found this...gonna give it a try.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15/multiplier-issues-314749.html#post1812512


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

its 400 x 6 when your cpu is not busy ............. thats the speed stepping ......... if you disable that ......... it will stay at 400 x 10


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

dont forget when you are doing manual overclocking you must set that "Performance Enhance to" [standard]


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

okay all is set running orthos


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

cool.................


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

so far 45 is max and im at 5 min.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

promising


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

edited last post, wait ill include the test to gonna edit that pic.


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

hold on please its not letting me upload anymore pics. im actually at 40 min. with 50 max temps


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

just got this


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

orthos is blinking down below, cuz im not sure if i should close it? Or do you need info from it?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

were you performing any other actions other than the orthos ?????????


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

that can cause some failures


but 45 minutes with good temps is good .................. we can fine tune it tomm


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

okay, dont think anything was running but maybe my monitor settings to sleep affected it, i dunno. Can i leave everything as is for now, till tomorrow?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

heck yeah ! any settings that can run orthos for 45 minutes sure cant hurt you ! there is no real world computer senario that will run your cpu pinned for 45 minutes

in the mean time ...... it will give me a chance to formulate the next step


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I would try flashing the bios to the F6a beta bios ............. there are several posts around the net which state this improved the overclocking on the EP35 board while maintaining stock voltages ............ that is our primary goal ..........


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

We need to install the EASY TUNE software off your motherboard CD ...... then look around in there to get familiar with the options 

also download this

http://www.tweakers.fr/memset.html



we need these tools for verification of settings


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Input these and run orthos for a long as possible or one hour as long as temps stay nice*

Robust Graphics Booster___________ [Fast]
CPU Clock Ratio ____________ [10] 
Fine Clock Ratio ____________[0.0]
CPU Host Clock Control_ [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (MHz)__________ [400] 
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz)_______ [100]
C.I.A. 2__________________________ [Disabled]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD)____ [2.00] 
DRAM Timing Selectable_______ SPD __ [Manual]

Performance Enhance = [Standard]

CAS Latency Time________________ 5
Dram RAS# to CAS# Delay_________ 5
Dram RAS# Precharge Delay_______5
Precharge Delay (tRAS)__________ 15


Set to all highest below, and then lower later one by one testing with Memtest86+ as you go >>>
http://www.memtest.org/#downiso

ACT to ACT Delay (tRRD)_________ 3-4
Rank Write to READ Delay________ 3-5
Write to Precharge Delay_________ 4-6
Refresh to ACT Delay______________ 46-50 (52-62)
Read to Precharge Delay__________ 2 (3-6)
Static tRead Value_______________7-10
Static tRead Phase Adjust________ [Auto] << Always Leave

System Voltage Control____ [Manual]
DDR2 OverVoltage Control__ [+0.300V] = 2.1V (( Check your ram's sticker and set accordingly. If it is 2.1, after you are all setup and tested to be stable you can try 2.0

PCI-E OverVoltage Control_ [+0.1V] << For stability
FSB OverVoltage Control___ [+0.1V] << For stability
(G)MCH OverVoltage Control [+0.2V- 0.3V] << Needed for 2x2GB 
CPU Voltage Control_______ [1.22] << you may need more or less, as stated above

Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support....................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support..................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology................: [Disabled] Enabled if you use Vmware/Virtual PC

Integrated Peripherals
Legacy USB Storage Detect___________________[Disabled] *Note* Must be enabled to flash from USB


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

do you want me to flash bios before doing the last 2 post procedures? If so im gonna need some time, bios isnt my thing, and if i remember correctly it took me days. For sure, im gonna spam this thread up, way over limits, lol. So if u dont mind im gonna take a little break. I still dont know why my temps dont match anyone elses. The batch that i got was/is the coolest running of them all.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

dont flash bios yet !

try these first ................ unless you want to give it a BREAK ????????


Robust Graphics Booster___________ [Fast]
CPU Clock Ratio ____________ [10] 
Fine Clock Ratio ____________[0.0]
CPU Host Clock Control_ [*Enabled*]
CPU Host Frequency (MHz)__________ [*400*] 
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz)_______ [100]
C.I.A. 2__________________________ [Disabled]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD)____ [*2.00*] 
DRAM Timing Selectable_______ SPD __ [*Manual*]

Performance Enhance = [*Standard*]

CAS Latency Time________________ *5*
Dram RAS# to CAS# Delay_________ *5*
Dram RAS# Precharge Delay_______*5*
Precharge Delay (tRAS)__________ *15*

Set to all highest below, and then lower later one by one testing with Memtest86+ as you go >>>
http://www.memtest.org/#downiso

ACT to ACT Delay (tRRD)_________ 3-4
Rank Write to READ Delay________ 3-5
Write to Precharge Delay_________ 4-6
Refresh to ACT Delay______________ 46-50 (52-62)
Read to Precharge Delay__________ 2 (3-6)
Static tRead Value_______________7-10
Static tRead Phase Adjust________ [Auto] << Always Leave

System Voltage Control____ [*Manual]*
DDR2 OverVoltage Control__ *[+0.300V*] = 2.1V (( Check your ram's sticker and set accordingly. If it is 2.1, after you are all setup and tested to be stable you can try 2.0

PCI-E OverVoltage Control_ *[+0.1V*] << For stability
FSB OverVoltage Control___ *[+0.1V*] << For stability
(G)MCH OverVoltage Control *[+0.2V*- 0.3V] << Needed for 2x2GB 
CPU Voltage Control_______ [*1.22*] << you may need more or less, as stated above


*ALL these below:*

Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support....................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support..................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology................: [Disabled] Enabled if you use Vmware/Virtual PC

Integrated Peripherals
Legacy USB Storage Detect___________________[Disabled] *Note* Must be enabled to flash from USB


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

watch temps with Core Temp ............ it reads higher but thats ok ....... 

http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

your cpu cooler is the best of them all !


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

okay, brb...
just flashing im gonna need a break, lol.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the settings I have made bold in post #102 are the ones I find to be necessary to get where you want to go ............. the others which are not bold are not so critical


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

will wait for you and orthos report ...........


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

the test is running the temps started at 47...
Also what is the "USB mouse support" and "keyboard support" under integrated peripherals in bios? I have a usb keyboard and mouse and both settings say disabled?

I only did the bod settings for now.

Dont have these/couldnt find them?
C2/C2E State Support
x C4/C4E State Support


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

let it go as is .............


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

k, im at 57 max but it mainly just below (53 -57) at about 28 min.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

it should be around 58-60


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

dont forget ............ thats with core temp right ??????????


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

yeah im using core temp instead. Do i need that usb support for keyboard and mouse in bios? just wondering for later.

BTW.. my game was eh pretty good, before... but last night after these adjustments, omg, people thought i was hacking, lol


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

yes you will need USB support for mouse and keyboard ..............


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

i will check back with you in an hour


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

okay im at 39 min. now, ill just let it run?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

if it goes an hour youre fine


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

well heres some updated screens shots. After the hr. my temps seemed to stay below 53, weird but not arguing... much higher in the begining. avg. about 50 after the hr.

total 1 hr. 40 min. temps at 49/49


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you forget screens


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

hows that?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

sorry they didnt coem up at first


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

awesome results


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

maybe its the compound settling, hahahaha, but its not hitting 53 at all in the last 35 min. In fact its been at 49/49 for a while, dunno if its stuck, lol.

oo0ps a little lower, can i stop this test, for sure now?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

sometimes you just have to be patient and get to fiddlin with it


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

YES you are golden ................ stop testing


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

stopped 1 hr. 50 min temps at 49/48, want to enable usb support for mouse and keyboard then play my game, seemed to me like i had both of those lagging, a little.

Joe cant thank you enough dude, especially during these busy times. ray:

Btw my bios settings are only at the bold right now...
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f273/lets-oc-this-baby-lol-323886.html#post1861318


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

enjoy and keep us posted on if you see any diff while gaming ..............


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Robust Graphics Booster___________ [Fast]
CPU Clock Ratio ____________ [10] 
Fine Clock Ratio ____________[0.0]
CPU Host Clock Control_ [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (MHz)__________ [400] 
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz)_______ [100]
C.I.A. 2__________________________ [Disabled]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD)____ [2.00] 
DRAM Timing Selectable_______ SPD __ [Manual]

Performance Enhance = [Standard]

CAS Latency Time________________ 5
Dram RAS# to CAS# Delay_________ 5
Dram RAS# Precharge Delay_______5
Precharge Delay (tRAS)__________ 15

Set to all highest below, and then lower later one by one testing with Memtest86+ as you go >>>
http://www.memtest.org/#downiso

ACT to ACT Delay (tRRD)_________ 3-4
Rank Write to READ Delay________ 3-5
Write to Precharge Delay_________ 4-6
Refresh to ACT Delay______________ 46-50 (52-62)
Read to Precharge Delay__________ 2 (3-6)
Static tRead Value_______________7-10
Static tRead Phase Adjust________ [Auto] << Always Leave

System Voltage Control____ [Manual]
DDR2 OverVoltage Control__ [+0.300V] = 2.1V (( Check your ram's sticker and set accordingly. If it is 2.1, after you are all setup and tested to be stable you can try 2.0

PCI-E OverVoltage Control_ [+0.1V] << For stability
FSB OverVoltage Control___ [+0.1V] << For stability
(G)MCH OverVoltage Control [+0.2V- 0.3V] << Needed for 2x2GB 
CPU Voltage Control_______ [1.22] << you may need more or less, as stated above


ALL these below:

Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support....................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support..................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology................: [Disabled] Enabled if you use Vmware/Virtual PC

Integrated Peripherals
Legacy USB Storage Detect___________________[Disabled] *Note* Must be enabled to flash from USB


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

hey buddy, for some reason ive been searching and looked many times and i dont think i have these settings...Do u know where they are in my bios, or suppose to be?

C2/C2E State Support....................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support..................: [Disabled]

my gaming is up and down. I think when the server is lpacked i get lagged up, or from lots of explosions. Maybe video card, i dunno, but im sure ill figure it out.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

i will research on that and get back to you this evening 



its NOT your video card


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

okay, the lag is weird.. 
Im fine when things are 1 0n 1, but as soon as theres explosions or other people around it gets laggy. Also i wanted to know if i can adjust these settings in nvidia control panel? Im not sure what all these terms mean; antialiasing etc. BUt wanted to beef it up somehow? Should i wait and post in the video card section?

Also virtual memory setting.... mines at "total paging size=2046".
and max is 4092...Is this ok?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

page file sounds fine ............ I would start a post in the video card section about using the nvidia control panel settings of the video card


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

try this tool to monitor the load on your GPU 

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/


you may be able to run it in window mode which allows you to watch the resource meter while you game


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

okay, gonna try it, meanwhile gonna post over at the video card forums, think i have an issue.


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

well i tried posting over there but didnt have to much luck.

So i went back a couple of threads and saw your memtest link... 
heres a screeny, does eveything look ok?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

yeah that looks good ................... if you want to test your ram sticks to be sure you dont have one that is a dud

burn this ISO file to a CD ...... then boot from it and run the memtest for 2 hours on each stick of ram ............. ram sticks must be tested one stick at a time ....... when running solo ram sticks always use the slot closest to the cpu 

http://www.memtest.org/#downiso


keep us posted with your results ..........


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

okay, darn, these things take me days, lol. Especially when it looks like i have to take out 1 mem chip? Anyways, im thinking of tweaking some more, but i gotta question.

after hitting ctrl and f1 in bios i now have
*DDR2 DeOverVoltage Control*=normal
PCI-E OverVoltage Control_ [+0.1V] << For stability
FSB OverVoltage Control___ [+0.1V] << For stability
*FSB DeOverVoltage Control___ *=normal
(G)MCH OverVoltage Control [+0.2V- 0.3V] << Needed for 2x2GB
*(G)MCH DeOverVoltage Control *=normal
CPU Voltage Control_______ [1.22] << you may need more or less, as stated above

what do i do to these settings with *De* in the begining of them? Leave them or match them?


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

i have 2 more questions ive been dying to ask...But 1st Merry Christmas...

My game is launched from "et.exe" can i set this as a priority, in task manager, without any problems? Also im learning(finally lol) that my game only uses 1 core, still diggin into this more, but i believe im seeing others say theres an option to set et.exe also in takmanager or somewhere, to run on 1 core, this could help or it may not. Can i do these 2 settings? I can post over at xp forum but didnt want to double post?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

grassi said:


> okay, darn, these things take me days, lol. Especially when it looks like i have to take out 1 mem chip? Anyways, im thinking of tweaking some more, but i gotta question.
> 
> after hitting ctrl and f1 in bios i now have
> *DDR2 DeOverVoltage Control*=normal
> ...



does your bios say "De" I think thats german ????????/ but the DDR2 overvoltage control should have been [+.03volts ]........


look back at the last template I gave you ............ that one was the winner


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

see post #128 

but this is what they should be ?

System Voltage Control____ [Manual]
DDR2 OverVoltage Control__ [+0.300V] = 2.1V (( Check your ram's sticker and set accordingly. If it is 2.1, after you are all setup and tested to be stable you can try 2.0

PCI-E OverVoltage Control_ [+0.1V] << For stability
FSB OverVoltage Control___ [+0.1V] << For stability
(G)MCH OverVoltage Control [+0.2V- 0.3V] << Needed for 2x2GB 
CPU Voltage Control_______ [1.22] << you may need more or less, as stated above


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

grassi said:


> i have 2 more questions ive been dying to ask...But 1st Merry Christmas...
> 
> My game is launched from "et.exe" can i set this as a priority, in task manager, without any problems? Also im learning(finally lol) that my game only uses 1 core, still diggin into this more, but i believe im seeing others say theres an option to set et.exe also in takmanager or somewhere, to run on 1 core, this could help or it may not. Can i do these 2 settings? I can post over at xp forum but didnt want to double post?







I would post these questions in our gaming section ............... I cant answer them ............... unfortunately I set up machines for gaming ..... but once the user is into the game settings .............. I get subed out just like the field goal kicker after the field goal attempt is over ! :laugh:


merry christmas 


let me know if you dont get answers and I will help dig ..........:wave:


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

k, thanks buddy...Yeah my settings are good but i had those extra "de" settings as i posted them. I havent touched those. "de" yes thats german, dunno, but there settings at normal. They are pretty much the same settings i had to change but with DE infront of them, so thought i would ask.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

by any chance did you download your bios files from the german website @ the gigabyte website ????????????// LOL


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

i dunno? Lol did you, hahaha. You sent me an iso, cuz i was havin a hard time figuring it all out. But then you had to send a new 1, after fixing/repairing some settings in the file. OmG, hahahahahaha....

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15/solved-new-bu-ld-help-310937.html#post1799639


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

nope ................ I didnt get any german version .............LOL


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

I have been searching like crazy about my settings, i got a little tip from overclockers. They said i should lower my MCH Overvoltage Control [+2] and set it to [NORMAL]...So i did a test.
Temps startd at around 43. Compared to thel old which started at 47.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f273/lets-oc-this-baby-lol-323886.html#post1861393

Then after 28 min it was 46/48
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f273/lets-oc-this-baby-lol-323886.html#post1861444
-1hr 33min with MCH +2 48/49 and set to normal after the same time 46/48
-1hr 50 min with MCH +2 48/49 with it set at normal 44/46

It seems i found lower temps but by only adjusting MCH...
My question is...Is this adjustment ok? I think you had me put [+2] for stability reasons, so im wondering what i have done by setting this to normal? Im at "normal" now and running @4.0. Seems fine to me, but i dunno.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

when ever you can run a stress test for 2 hours and keep your temps under 50C ........you got it right ! all the rest of it is just spinning the rubics cube ! ROFL


nice work !


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

your results just show me you still have "headroom" for further overclocking ....... which is awesome in my book ! I would not proceed any further personally ...... YOU will not see any further improvements in performance beyond 4.0ghz ....... but the risk of harm will increase !


----------



## grassi (Dec 7, 2005)

cool thanks, wanted to make sure that adding [+2] wasnt mandatory for spec reasons. Im getting a grill for the smart fan so i can put that memory fan cooler back on. but i gotta question, is there suppose to be daylight between the cpu and the base/part thats lapped on my ultra 120? Im talking if you didnt have compound in there. Just to get an idea how it sits on the cpu?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I would not expect to see any "gap" between the cpu lid and the heatsink ? with temps like you have though ........... I wouldnt mess with sucess !


----------

